# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > تغییر رشته تحصیلی >  از ریاضی به تجربی تغییر رشته بدم؟

## hosseinsis

سلام دوستان
من امیدی به کار در رشته های ریاضی ندارم به همین دلیل میخوام از رشته ریاضی به رشته تجربی تغییر رشته بدم.
من پسر هستم و میخوام پرستار بشم.میخوام پرستاری آزاد برم.
به پرستاری *علاقه* دارم و مشکلی بابت این کار نیست.

لطفا فقط به سوالاتم جواب دهید.

*1-اگر پرستاری آزاد برم شغلم حتمیه؟
2-آیا پرستار مرد را بهتر می گیرند؟*

لطفا جواب دهید تا بتونم سرنوشتم رو تعیین کنم.تشکر

----------


## hoomanfrs

> سلام دوستان
> من امیدی به کار در رشته های ریاضی ندارم به همین دلیل میخوام از رشته ریاضی به رشته تجربی تغییر رشته بدم.
> من پسر هستم و میخوام پرستار بشم.میخوام پرستاری آزاد برم.
> 
> لطفا به سوالاتم جواب دهید.
> 
> *1-اگر پرستاری آزاد برم شغلم حتمیه؟
> 2-آیا پرستار مرد را بهتر می گیرند؟*
> 
> لطفا جواب دهید تا بتونم سرنوشتم رو تعیین کنم.تشکر


داداش چرا اميدى به كار تو رشته ى رياضى ندارى ؟؟
رشته ى رياضى كه تنوع شغليش خيلى خيلى بيشتر از تجربيه ، ولى در هر صورت هميشه دنبال علاقت برو حتى اگه زبانه يا نقاشى و ... 
اگه علاقت پرستاريه خب بيا تجربى ولى اگه علاقت مهندسيه همون رياضى باش خيلى بهتره ، فرصت هاى شغليش هم بهتره .

----------


## SkyWalker313

> سلام دوستان
> من امیدی به کار در رشته های ریاضی ندارم به همین دلیل میخوام از رشته ریاضی به رشته تجربی تغییر رشته بدم.
> من پسر هستم و میخوام پرستار بشم.میخوام پرستاری آزاد برم.
> 
> لطفا به سوالاتم جواب دهید.
> 
> *1-اگر پرستاری آزاد برم شغلم حتمیه؟
> 2-آیا پرستار مرد را بهتر می گیرند؟*
> 
> لطفا جواب دهید تا بتونم سرنوشتم رو تعیین کنم.تشکر


داداش فرصت شغلی برا اینایی که دانشگاه غیر انتفاعی و پیام نور می خونن کمه مطمین باش اگه تو یکی از دانشگاه های تهران حتی ازاد تهران قبول بشی کار برات پیدا می شه
اگرم که به ریاضی اصلا علاقه ای نداری که هیچی برو دنبال علاقت تو دانشگاه رشته ای بری که دوس نداشته باشی از دنیا زده میشی

----------


## Mr.mTf

تو ریاضی اگه دولتی شهر صنعتی بزرگ مثل تبریز اصفهان قبول شی کارت حتمیه
با توجه ب انتخاب رشته خوب و خارج از متدد ها(مثل عمران و مکانیک و...) میتونی در امد خوبیم داشته باشی
ولی همه اینا رو علاقه وتو میکنه
الان پشت کنکورم و دلیلش فقط و فقط نبود علاقس
امسالم فقط بخاطر سر افکنده نشدن والدینم میخونم تا پزشکی بیارم و احتمال انصرافم هم هست
اینو من تو 19 سالگی می رسم
یکی تو 30
ولی حس بدیه ک الان رسیدن بهش خیلی بهتره

----------


## Hadaf

بازار کار ک برای پسرا توی رشته ریاضی خیلی بهتر از دخترهاست پرستاری آزاد بری رو هوا ک استخدامت نمیکنن نظر منم مث بقیه اینه بستگی ب علاقت داره
کدومشو دوس داری؟ اینجور بخوای تصمیم بگیری بدون تو برای هیچ رشته ای آینده شغلی تضمین شده وجود نداره

----------


## N3DA

*ا**ین کارو نکن
این کارو نکن
این کارو نکن*

تجربی پر از آدمای سرخورده س.پر از آدمایی که واسه رشته ی موردعلاقه شون میجنگن تازه اونم آیا بشه آیا نشه...
اما ریاضیا زمین نمیمونن.یکم تلاش کنی بهترین رشته رو بهترین دانشگاه میاری.بچه ها راست میگن اگه دانشگاه معتبری قبول شی کارت حتمیه.
تو تجربی فقط روحیه ست که حرف اول رو میزنه.اگه روحیه ت خوبه ایمان داری به خودت،بسم الله.

----------


## Mr.Gentleman

علاقه علاقه علاقه
نه علاقه به پولش علاقه دلی به شغلت

----------


## hosseinsis

> داداش چرا اميدى به كار تو رشته ى رياضى ندارى ؟؟
> رشته ى رياضى كه تنوع شغليش خيلى خيلى بيشتر از تجربيه ، ولى در هر صورت هميشه دنبال علاقت برو حتى اگه زبانه يا نقاشى و ... 
> اگه علاقت پرستاريه خب بيا تجربى ولى اگه علاقت مهندسيه همون رياضى باش خيلى بهتره ، فرصت هاى شغليش هم بهتره .


ممنون دوست عزیز
راستش من علاقه خودمو به پرستاری دارم و مشکلی بابت علاقه نیست.

----------


## hosseinsis

> تو ریاضی اگه دولتی شهر صنعتی بزرگ مثل تبریز اصفهان قبول شی کارت حتمیه
> با توجه ب انتخاب رشته خوب و خارج از متدد ها(مثل عمران و مکانیک و...) میتونی در امد خوبیم داشته باشی
> ولی همه اینا رو علاقه وتو میکنه
> الان پشت کنکورم و دلیلش فقط و فقط نبود علاقس
> امسالم فقط بخاطر سر افکنده نشدن والدینم میخونم تا پزشکی بیارم و احتمال انصرافم هم هست
> اینو من تو 19 سالگی می رسم
> یکی تو 30
> ولی حس بدیه ک الان رسیدن بهش خیلی بهتره


دوست عزیز بابت پاسخ تشکر اگر راجب سوالم هم جواب دهید ممنون میشم

----------


## hosseinsis

> *ا**ین کارو نکن
> این کارو نکن
> این کارو نکن*
> 
> تجربی پر از آدمای سرخورده س.پر از آدمایی که واسه رشته ی موردعلاقه شون میجنگن تازه اونم آیا بشه آیا نشه...
> اما ریاضیا زمین نمیمونن.یکم تلاش کنی بهترین رشته رو بهترین دانشگاه میاری.بچه ها راست میگن اگه دانشگاه معتبری قبول شی کارت حتمیه.
> تو تجربی فقط روحیه ست که حرف اول رو میزنه.اگه روحیه ت خوبه ایمان داری به خودت،بسم الله.


عزیز من فقط هدفم پرستاریه.آیا میتونم رو این حساب کنم که بعد از دانشگاه شغلم تقریبا قطعی باشه؟

----------


## hosseinsis

> بازار کار ک برای پسرا توی رشته ریاضی خیلی بهتر از دخترهاست پرستاری آزاد بری رو هوا ک استخدامت نمیکنن نظر منم مث بقیه اینه بستگی ب علاقت داره
> کدومشو دوس داری؟ اینجور بخوای تصمیم بگیری بدون تو برای هیچ رشته ای آینده شغلی تضمین شده وجود نداره


من به پرستاری علاقه دارم.اگر جواب سوالاتم رو میدونید ممنون میشم بگید

----------


## 0M0HamMad0

> من به پرستاری علاقه دارم.اگر جواب سوالاتم رو میدونید ممنون میشم بگید


اگه به پرستاری علاقه داری راحت میتونی پرستاری دولتی بیاری و موقعیت شغلی هم در حال حاضر زیاده. بیمارستان ها پرستار کم دارن

----------


## hosseinsis

> اگه به پرستاری علاقه داری راحت میتونی پرستاری دولتی بیاری و موقعیت شغلی هم در حال حاضر زیاده. بیمارستان ها پرستار کم دارن


تشکر
راستش درس من زیاد خوب نیست و می تونم تو کنکور یه رتبه در حد 30 الی 40 هزار کشوری بیارم.با این حال بازم ممکنه دولتی قبول بشم؟
و آیا فرقی در استخدام فردی که مدرک از آزاد یا دولتی داره می کنه؟

----------


## 0M0HamMad0

> تشکر
> راستش درس من زیاد خوب نیست و می تونم تو کنکور یه رتبه در حد 30 الی 40 هزار کشوری بیارم.با این حال بازم ممکنه دولتی قبول بشم؟
> و آیا فرقی در استخدام فردی که مدرک از آزاد یا دولتی داره می کنه؟


شما هدفت امساله یا سال بعد ؟

----------


## N3DA

> عزیز من فقط هدفم پرستاریه.آیا میتونم رو این حساب کنم که بعد از دانشگاه شغلم تقریبا قطعی باشه؟


آها من عذر میخوام تاپیک رو دقیق نخوندم.بعله دوست محترم قطعا شغل شما قطعی خواهد بود.پرستارا بیکار نمیمونن.این یکی از مزیت های این رشته ست.

----------


## hosseinsis

> شما هدفت امساله یا سال بعد ؟


من در حال حاضر ریاضی هستم و امتحانات پیش ریاضی پیش روی من هست.
امسال فکر نکنم بتونم کنکور تجربی بدم.
میتونم سال بعد کنکور تجربی بدم؟

----------


## hosseinsis

> آها من عذر میخوام تاپیک رو دقیق نخوندم.بعله دوست محترم قطعا شغل شما قطعی خواهد بود.پرستارا بیکار نمیمونن.این یکی از مزیت های این رشته ست.


خواهش میکنم.لطف دارید
برای پرستار فرقی نمیکنه که مدرک آزاد داشته باشه یا دولتی؟

----------


## Mr.mTf

> دوست عزیز بابت پاسخ تشکر اگر راجب سوالم هم جواب دهید ممنون میشم


منم عذر میخوام
شغلت که قطعیه
و مرد رو هم با توجه به سیاست های الان وزارت بهداشت بیشتر بر می دارن

----------


## N3DA

> خواهش میکنم.لطف دارید
> برای پرستار فرقی نمیکنه که مدرک آزاد داشته باشه یا دولتی؟


بعید بدونم اگه دانشگاه آزاد معتبر خونده باشین.یکی از اقوام ما  آزاد کرج خونده بود و بلافاصله استخدام شد.از نظر مزایا هیچ تفاوتی با اونی که دولتی خونده بود نداشت.خلاصه پرستاری هرچند تو ایران نسبت به کشورای دیگه اصلا بهش بها داده نمیشه،اما از نظر بازار  کار هم هیچگاه اشباع نخواهد شد.البته باید زرنگ باشین،حتی اگه ادامه تحصیل هم بدین تو این رشته که چه بهتر!من علاقه ندارم وگرنه پارسال حتما می رفتم.
موفق باشید  :Y (454):

----------


## 0M0HamMad0

> من در حال حاضر ریاضی هستم و امتحانات پیش ریاضی پیش روی من هست.
> امسال فکر نکنم بتونم کنکور تجربی بدم.
> میتونم سال بعد کنکور تجربی بدم؟


بله سال بعد میتونید کنکور تجربی بدید ، از خرداد شروع کنید صفر هم باشید میتونید رتبه دو یا سه رقمی بیارید ، بستگی به تلاشتون داره ولی با روزی 2 - 4 ساعت میتونید زیر 5 هزار هم بیارید

----------


## hosseinsis

> بله سال بعد میتونید کنکور تجربی بدید ، از خرداد شروع کنید صفر هم باشید میتونید رتبه دو یا سه رقمی بیارید ، بستگی به تلاشتون داره ولی با روزی 2 - 4 ساعت میتونید زیر 5 هزار هم بیارید


تشکر-داش عذر میخوام تعداد سوالات زیاد شد
 با چه رتبه ای در منطقه دو میشه پرستاری قبول شد؟

----------


## 0M0HamMad0

> تشکر-داش عذر میخوام تعداد سوالات زیاد شد
>  با چه رتبه ای در منطقه دو میشه پرستاری قبول شد؟


خواهش دادا . تا 13 - 14 هزار میتونی شهید بهشتی تهران بیاری . شهرستان تا 40 هزار هم میشه ...

----------


## hosseinsis

> خواهش دادا . تا 13 - 14 هزار میتونی شهید بهشتی تهران بیاری . شهرستان تا 40 هزار هم میشه ...


دولتی دیگه؟درسته؟
واقعا فرقی میکنه دانشگاه بهشی با دانشگاه شهرستانی برای من پرستار مرد؟

----------


## 0M0HamMad0

> دولتی دیگه؟درسته؟
> واقعا فرقی میکنه دانشگاه بهشی با دانشگاه شهرستانی برای من پرستار مرد؟


آره دیگه دولتی . آره خیلی فرق میکنه کجا درس بخونید و کجا کار کنید ،مخصوصا اگه بخواید سوپر وایزر بشید

----------


## Hadaf

فقط فک کنم زیست هم باید امتحان بدی برای دیپلم تجربیت

----------

